# Pharmacy bottle found river



## Jerz Guy (Apr 30, 2018)

I found this while clamming in the Shrewsbury River by Sea Bright, NJ.
It’s from the Sea Bright Pharmacy. Curious as to it’s possible age.

Form line ends in the neck and the top is chipped up pretty good.

My dad was a bottle digger years ago and I inherited part of his collection and have started collecting on my own. As I commercially clam some of the year I find some cool stuff. Just today I found a 60’s era Rolling Rock pony bottle and a “Red Rock” soda bottle circa 1940-50 (I think) I plan on posting more picks as I learn more.

Thanks in advance for any and all info. I’m still learning all the lingo so feel free to teach...


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 30, 2018)

Cool bottle-looks to be 1890's.


----------



## Jerz Guy (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow, pretty cool especially considering it was just laying in the mud at low tide.


----------



## RCO (Apr 30, 2018)

you can tell its old just by looking at the glass , there also might be books that would list the druggists and pharmacists from New Jersey or libraries which might have information on local history and such , that would help determine an exact year of use


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice find!  I especially like it since it's from the shore, I used to vacation down that way so shore antiques have a sort of nostalgia for me - even though obviously I can't remember when bottles like that were actually in use.


----------



## stc1993 (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice finds.


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 1, 2018)

Keep digging those clams. Looks to be late 1800's as described above. Always nice to have bottles from a local druggist in your collection


----------



## jarhead67 (May 14, 2018)

Nice. Looks like it might have a very light tinge of sun color amethyst or maybe I'm just getting contrast off the white background. If you put in your window, it might shade a nice light purple.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2018)

Yes, That's a nice find probably dates anywhere around 1880's-1910 I'd guess. Congrats. Find some more. LEON.


----------



## historic-antiques (May 16, 2018)

Nice Bottle!!!!  You can probably research when and exactly where that pharmacy existed.  

If your areas is anything like mine, I'd inspect the banks of that river.  You might find much more!  

One of the most fabulous pre-1900 garbage dumps in Chicago could be seen protruding from the banks of the north branch of the Chicago River.  Now unfortunately under a shopping mall, one can still see stuff from this huge dump, sticking out from the river banks.


----------

